# ALS Group



## fireprotection (Sep 21, 2013)

Rainwater tank Australia is an innovative manufacturer/build and services organisation specialising in bolted modular panel tanks and the construction of customised storage tank systems for the water, waste water, fire protection, mining &amp; gas industries.


----------

